# Preparing for RAI



## wshelley

Total Thyroidectomy 3/30/11 due to papillary carcinoma on both sides
On cytomel for 4 weeks post op
Stopped meds and started low iodine diet on 4/26/11 to prepare for full body scan and RAI
Get imaging dose of RAI on 5/10/11 then scan on 5/11/11 and expecting 30 mC of I131 on 5/11/11

Now the questions:

1. I asked my endo if I would have to stay in the hospital at all after getting the RAI, and she said no, I can leave immediately. But almost everything I've read says that you have to stay at least for a few hours to make sure your radiation level is down to a reasonable level. Can anyone share their experience with a 30 mC I131 dose? My hospital is the Mayo clinic in Phoenix, so is it possible that the guidelines vary from state to state on this?

2. What's the story on the sour candies? I have read many places to suck on them to help protect your salivary glands post RAI, but I have seen quite a few posts here that seem to say it doesn't work. Any advice on the sour candy or alternatives?

3. How long do the effects on the salivary glands last post RAI?

Thanks,
wshelley


----------



## Andros

wshelley said:


> Total Thyroidectomy 3/30/11 due to papillary carcinoma on both sides
> On cytomel for 4 weeks post op
> Stopped meds and started low iodine diet on 4/26/11 to prepare for full body scan and RAI
> Get imaging dose of RAI on 5/10/11 then scan on 5/11/11 and expecting 30 mC of I131 on 5/11/11
> 
> Now the questions:
> 
> 1. I asked my endo if I would have to stay in the hospital at all after getting the RAI, and she said no, I can leave immediately. But almost everything I've read says that you have to stay at least for a few hours to make sure your radiation level is down to a reasonable level. Can anyone share their experience with a 30 mC I131 dose? My hospital is the Mayo clinic in Phoenix, so is it possible that the guidelines vary from state to state on this?
> 
> 2. What's the story on the sour candies? I have read many places to suck on them to help protect your salivary glands post RAI, but I have seen quite a few posts here that seem to say it doesn't work. Any advice on the sour candy or alternatives?
> 
> 3. How long do the effects on the salivary glands last post RAI?
> 
> Thanks,
> wshelley


Good to hear from you. I must say that since I have not had the experience of cancer, I can't comment with knowledge or experience. However, we do have many posters here that have had or are now going through this so I hope the reply.

Mainly I would just like you to know that you are in my prayers and I am on your support team.

You have been through a lot and I wish better for you.


----------



## mum2bradley

The sour candies did not work for me. I sucked on them for days and \must have damage to my glands as I have severe dry mouth.

I only had 12 mci and did isolation at home.

Best of luck

Leanne


----------



## Andros

mum2bradley said:


> The sour candies did not work for me. I sucked on them for days and \must have damage to my glands as I have severe dry mouth.
> 
> I only had 12 mci and did isolation at home.
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Leanne


What do you think about just sucking on a lemon? Hard on the tooth enamel though. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks!


----------



## midgetmaid

I had 26.9 and was sent home as soon as I swallowed the pill. I didn't have any salivary gland problems.

Renee


----------



## wshelley

Thanks Leanne and Renee! I am hoping for Renee's experience and not Leanne's, but it seems to such a mix of experiences from everyone on this board.

I guess I'll suck on the lemon candies, drink lots of water, and hope for the best.


----------



## wshelley

Had full body scan today and had good news - no signs of spread. Was supposed to get RAI today but apparently the entire Phoenix area ran out of I131 today, so I will get 30 millicuries tomorrow (5/12).

Labs: 
TSH = 67 (yes - very, very hypo and feeling it!)
Thyroglobulin = 8 (should drop some more after RAI)
Don't know T3 and T4, but the first two were the main concerns for the scan and RAI.


----------



## Andros

wshelley said:


> Had full body scan today and had good news - no signs of spread. Was supposed to get RAI today but apparently the entire Phoenix area ran out of I131 today, so I will get 30 millicuries tomorrow (5/12).
> 
> Labs:
> TSH = 67 (yes - very, very hypo and feeling it!)
> Thyroglobulin = 8 (should drop some more after RAI)
> Don't know T3 and T4, but the first two were the main concerns for the scan and RAI.


That is the best news ever. This will be behind you soon and once you get on thyroxine replacement, you are going to start to feel a whole lot better.

Your body has a lot of healing to do but it will happen!


----------

